# Ab 1200 Euro: Angler machen Maßschuhe aus Fischleder



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Ab 1200 Euro: Angler machen Maßschuhe aus Fischleder​*
*1.200 Euro für ein Paar Schuhe? Wenn Angler an Schuhe denken, dann eher weniger an Mode. Solide Outdoorschuhe, Gummistiefel in allen Varianten bis hin zu Hüftstiefeln und Wathosen sind angesagt. Sind aber Schuhmacher auch Angler, kommen dabei teure Maßschuhe mit Fischleder raus.*
 Quelle:
https://www.welt.de/regionales/baye...uss-Schuhe-aus-Lachs-Karpfen-oder-Dorsch.html

Kommentar

Ja, ich muss es zugeben - und jeder, der mich kennt, wird es bestätigen - Mode ist nicht so meines. Zweckmäßig und bequem sind eher meine Kriterien bei Kleidung wie bei Schuhen.

Wenn ich aber lese "Schuhe aus Lachs, Karpfen oder Dorsch" ist dennoch meine Neugier geweckt. Und bei dem genannten Preis von *mindestens* 1.200 Euro pro Paar, da will man dann doch wissen, was steckt dahinter.

Und wie sollte es sein:
Angler stecken dahinter!

Denn die Brüder Florian und Michael Koppitz aus Grafing fertigen in ihrer  Schuhmacherwerkstatt Maßschuhe, bei der auch Fischhaut verwendet wird.



> _Die Brüder aus Grafing bei München* sind begeisterte Hobby-Angler*. Aber auch im Alltag ist Fisch ihr täglich Brot. Denn die Geschwister fertigen Schuhe nach Maß – aus Lachs, Seewolf, Papageienfisch, Karpfen und vielleicht auch bald aus Dorsch. Und um es gleich vorwegzunehmen: Nein, das handgenähte Schuhwerk riecht nicht nach Fisch._



Während vor Beginn der Maßschuhfertigung ihre Tätigkeiten als 5. Generation von Schuhmachern in der Familie im in Verkauf und Reparatur von Schuhen bestand, fertigen sie nun pro Jahr um die 45 Paar Maßschuhe mit Fischleder.

Der Bezug von Fischhaut als "Abfallprodukt" aus der Lebensmittelindustrie ist einfacher, als daraus Leder machen zu lassen. 

Auch hier greift die deutsche Bürokratie voll zu:


> _Verarbeitet und eingefärbt wird die Haut in Landshut. „Der Gerber ist auf uns zugekommen und wir haben uns zusammen so weit vorgetastet, bis das robuste Leder weich genug zur Verarbeitung war“, sagt Florian Koppitz und streicht über die für den Stör typischen Knochenplatten der Haut. „Es gibt leider immer weniger kleine Gerber, da die Umweltauflagen hoch sind und sie eine eigene Kläranlage brauchen.“_



Dennoch haben es hier augenscheinlich die Handwerker geschafft, zusammen ein bemerkenswertes Produkt au den Markt zu bringen.

Auch wenn ich da sicher nicht das Zielpublikum darstelle:
Sicherlich wäre das auch bemerkenswertes Geschenk für Angler!

Die sich das anscheinend aber auch gerne selber mal leisten:


> _Besonders begehrt sind die Unikate aus dem mal grünlich, mal beige, mal blau schimmernden Leder – wen wundert es – bei Fischern. „Sie haben schließlich einen ganz besonderen Bezug zum Produkt“, sagt Florian Koppitz._



Ich finde das klasse, wie Handwerk nicht nur Produkte aus dem Bereich Angeln und Fischerei verarbeitet, sondern das Ganze wohl auch nur daher zu Stande kam, weil die Handwerker eben Angler sind und so auf die Idee gekommen sind..

Nun erobern Angler und das Angeln also auch die Welt der (Schuh)Mode!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ab 1200 Euro: Angler machen Maßschuhe aus Fischleder*

Also ich bin ja eh einer, der gerne alles rund um den Fisch sammelt(https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324714), aber Schuhe für 1200€, bei meiner Größe dann wohl sogar eher um 2000€, nein danke. #d

Da muss man es schon sehr dicke haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ab 1200 Euro: Angler machen Maßschuhe aus Fischleder*

Das die zwei Schumacher nun auch Angler sind, ist wohl eher zufällig und hat mit dem Handwerk nichts zu tun.
Auch der selbst gefangene Dorsch, b.z.w. dessen Haut, wird irgendwann in der Tonne landen!
(der taugt nur für den Artikel!)
Die haben einfach eine Marktlücke entdeckt.
Es geht auch aus dem Artikel hervor, dass Fischleder allenfalls eine Dekofunktion hat, als tragender Bestandteil eines Schuhs taugt es nämlich nicht! 
Die hohen Preise der Schuhe sind auch eher auf gute, teure Handarbeit zurück zu führen.
Obwohl das Rohmaterial, die Fischhäute auch nicht günstig sind, denn nur wenige Spezialisten trauen sich da ran diese zu gerben und zuzurichten!
Das liegt einfach daran, dass Fischhaut wenige bis gar keine Colagenfasern hat, welche Leder erst strapazierfähig machen und vor allem auch für den Zusammenhalt der Haut sorgen.
Für mich wären solche Treter zu teuer, obwohl das Handwerk solche Preise rechtfertigt.
Und wenn ich soviel Geld für Schuhe ausgeben würde, dann aber bitte aus einem Material das auch taugt und nicht nur ein hübsches Muster vorweisen kann.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ab 1200 Euro: Angler machen Maßschuhe aus Fischleder*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja eh einer, der gerne alles rund um den Fisch sammelt(https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324714), aber Schuhe für 1200€, bei meiner Größe dann wohl sogar eher um 2000€, nein danke. #d
> 
> Da muss man es schon sehr dicke haben.



schwäbisch günsitg isses definitiv nicht...



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das die zwei Schumacher nun auch Angler sind, ist wohl eher zufällig und hat mit dem Handwerk nichts zu tun.


Hab ich kein Problem mit:
Angeln wurde da wieder positiv dargestellt..

Denn das ist das, was beim normalen Leser erstmal hängen bleibt..

Passt...


----------



## LAC (24. April 2018)

*AW: Ab 1200 Euro: Angler machen Maßschuhe aus Fischleder*

Aus Schollenhäute, die gegerbt waren habe ich mal die Deutsche Kunst im Ausland präsentiert in Form einer Installation. Die Ausstellung wurde in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Goethe Institut, dem Franz. Kulturzentrum, der Dokus -Eylül Universität und der IZFAS Gallerie im Jahre 1998 veranstaltet.

Ich habe mehrere Installationen präsentiert, jedoch eine  bestand aus echte Schollenhäute, die aus dem deutschen Flüchtlingslager in Oksbol / DK nach dem Krieg (1945)stammen, die die Flüchtlinge sich gegerbt haben um sich daraus Schuhe zu machen.  
Ich habe die ganzen Schollen -Fischhäute gekauft  - da bei mir im Kopf ein Text verankert war, den ein junges Flüchtlingsmädchen aus dem Lager in ihr Tagebuch geschrieben hatte, der wie folgt lautet: 
*Der schönste Tag meines Lebens war der 8. August, da starb mein Bruder und ich bekam seine Schuhe.* 
Aus diesen in Signalrot gefärbten und gegerbten Fischhäuten die aus dem Lager stammen,  habe ich etwas gezaubert, was  die Weltpresse aufgegriffen und verbreitet hat und beim Betrachter der es gesehen bzw. gelesen hat unter die Haut gekrochen ist und sich fest verankert.
Nun macht sich so manch einer Gedanken, der dieses gelesen hat, die man nicht so einfach wegschütteln kann. 
Die Schollenhäute waren preiswert, das Kunstwerk dient nur als Impulsgeber - d.h. ist unbezahlbar. 

Wenn wir schon mal bei der Fischhaut sind, schon vor Jahrhunderten haben die alten Römer ihre Helmkappen aus Haihaut hergestellt - diese Schutzkappen wurden Galea genannt - so ist auch der lat. Name vom Hai. Da sie eine Reißfestigkeit von mehreren 1000 kg haben.
Daraus könnte man auch robuste Arbeitsschuhe für Angler machen und wenn man dann noch künstlich den Fischgeruch herstellt, dann bekommt man Platz im überfüllten Bus, da man eine Angleraura ausstrahlt.
In den Mittelmeerländern habe ich gesehen, dass die Haut vom Katzenhai als Schmirgelpapier eingesetzt wird  - da wurde die Ofenplatte mit rein gemacht.
Und so man ein Angler - der sich waidmännisch bewegt - hat schon mal ein Häutchen durchstochen - z.b. beim Fisch töten.


----------

